# come installare i binari con emerge? [risolto]

## bi-andrea

Chiedo come si nstallano i binari creati da emerge, perchè ho visto che li crea nella cartella

```
/usr/portage/package
```

però non so come installarli e sono sotto formato, è giusto a titolo informativo per me 

 *Quote:*   

> *.tbz2

 

li creo digitando 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -B <nome pachetto>

 

crea i binari, ma installa dal sorgente

```
emerge -b <nome pachetto>
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --getbinpkg [ y | n ] (-g short option)              Using the server and location defined in  PORTAGE_BINHOST  (see  make.conf(5)), portage  will  download  the  information from each binary package found and it will use that information to help  build  the  dependency  list.   This  option implies -k.
> 
> (Use -gK for binary-only merging.)
> 
> --getbinpkgonly [ y | n ] (-G short option)              This  option  is  identical  to  -g,  as above, except binaries from the remote server are preferred over local packages if they are not identical.
> ...

 

```
emerge -1gK app-office/libreoffice
```

Ulteriori dettagli nel subforum documentazione

----------

## bi-andrea

ho guardato nei sotto forum e li ho trovati utili, sostanzialmente sarebbe

```
emerge -K <programma>
```

così cerca in /usr/portage/packages

potrebbe andar bene un discorso di creare tutti i binari di tutto il world installato con magar la possibilità di installarlo in un'altro pc oppure come backup risparmiando tempo nella compilazione

----------

## bi-andrea

ho trovato interessante il discorso di creare i binari del sistema che si sono installarli in un pc meno prestazionale tipo un mio pc PII (non ricordo a quanti Hz, ma non molti) e ho proseguito così

 *Quote:*   

> emerge rsync
> 
> catalyst -C target=snapshot version_stamp=my_date [emerge catalyst]

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e --buildpkgonly world

 

per world non mi creava i binari e ho sistemato sia in /etc/make.conf le flag use che /etc/portage/package.use

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --deep --newuse world

 

una volta che ho sistemato i file di configurazione rifaccio 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e --buildpkgonly world

 

ora ho tutti i binari in 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/packages

 

il snapshot creato non so dove è stato posizionato però.

Se ho capito bene con un stage3 messo nel pc il snapshot creato messo in /usr e i binari in /usr/portage/package se digito

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -K <quello che voglio>

 

dovrei aver installato grazie ai binari un sistema simile al mio pc attuale, giusto?

----------

## djinnZ

-OK non solo -K per alcuni (in particolare i pacchetti che dipendono da opzioni del kernel)

Se li vuoi già pronti per l'uso è meglio usare un chroot e quickpkg. -B va bene se provi a clonare su altra ottimizzazione e simili.

----------

## bi-andrea

Ieri ho installato Gentoo sul PII, dunque ho fatto così:

 *Quote:*   

> scompattamento l'ultimo stage3, perchè prima di creare i binari nell'altro pc lo avevo aggionato, poi ho copiato la cartella /usr/potage senza tarball in /usr/portage/distfiles, ma con i binari in /usr/portage/packages

  e make.conf e i package.*

fatto questo ho iniziato ad installare i binari, però mi chiedeva la variabile in make.conf,  *Quote:*   

> PORTAGE_BINHOST

  digitando

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -gK <quello che voglio>

 

in pratica un mirror da dove scaricarli, io non ne conosco, però ho i miei creati precedentemente e guardando devo installarli dicitando così

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --usepkg --getbinpkg <quello che voglio>

 

 *Quote:*   

> --usepkg

 

serve proprio per installare i propri binari

 *Quote:*   

> --getbinpkg

 

per scaricarli e creare i binari se c'è bisogno e infatti qualcuno l'ha dovuto compilare.

Unico problema è OpenOffice, anche da binario, che tra l'altro si trova nei mirror dei sorgenti, mi si blocca il pc, se lo scompatto dal binario creato dall'altro pc, lui funzionerebbe anche se non è stato aggiunto nel database di portage?

----------

## djinnZ

 *segreteria telefonica wrote:*   

> djinn Z risulta disperso su una spiaggia assolata...

   :Mr. Green: 

documentati su emerge --root= , OOo o libreoffice sono pachidermi e potresti avere problemi a scompattare un tar di quelle dimensioni.  :Wink:  

----------

## fbcyborg

LOL, si notava una certa calma piatta nel forum!  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

infatti quindi, per oggi, ho pensato bene di farvi una visitina tra una la spiaggia ed i massaggi.

----------

